# My Weightloss Plan



## CellyCell (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello, thought I'd start my own thread and keep myself accountable...
So yeah, I'm pretty heavy at 230lb (first time I'm admitting my weight to the public 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and I wanna get down below 200lb by Summer time (around May). 
Whole weight goal is down -100lb but I wanna get rid of it slowly and in the time develop better eating habits. I wanna share what I've been doing so far in hopes of getting help and sharing help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've made myself eat cereal breakfast now for almost a year (I use to skip it often or eat a heavy breakfast). I don't feel well at all if I don't get cereal in the morning or even if I eat a lot of food in the morning.
Breakfast:
Honey Nut Cheerios Cereal or Special K.
I'll usually have a banana with my Cheerios w/ fat-free milk. 


Anyway, the point is I've gained a habit of doing something I didn't use to do and now it doesn't feel gross if I do eat in the morning. So keeping consistency helps in telling your mind, "you don't need this, you need this..."

*Tip** I ALWAYS read the serving size in foods (thanks Nutrition class 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Like, a soda bottle can say serving size: 2, 100 cals per serving. So the bottle as a whole isn't 100 kcals. It's 200 kcals.

Lunch - I'm always stumped for what to eat for lunch, usually I'm in a rush lately so I make a low-cal protein shake, grab whatever fruit is around. Sometimes I'll make a mini-sandwich too w/ one slice of bread. I don't get enough protein in my diet (I did an analysis for my Nutrition class and I had about 10/100% protein in my diet :s) so that's why I opt for the shake.

My snacks are always fruits (usually oranges). I love Trader Joe foods too, so we'll get the pretzels or mini-tacos. They're low in kcals and no trans. fat. Or I'll grab those 100kcal snack packs (but I'll eat that as a desert sometimes or if I didn't have time in the morning, as breakfast with a huge banana).

Dinner - I buy TV dinners, I love pasta and if my mom makes it - I try to limit that. I usually eat my favorite home made meals but portion control it. But I stick to pre-made meals. I know what's in them (nutrition wise). Then I'll have something sweet afterwards, like a fudge popicle that's worth 40kcals or some fruits.

I suck at adding vegetables in my diet. I usually add that in my sandwiches. Like a lot of lettuce, tomatos and avocado. I'll eat a salad since my mom prepares it for dinner.

Exercise -
I'm currently taking 2 PE classes at my college every teus/thurs. One is walking class for an 1 hr+. Next hour is Cardio Kickboxing. Man... brutal. LOL. I'm waiting for my work load to slow down a bit so I can go back to 24hr Fitness and add a few more days of excercise to my routine.

So far, I've noticed I lost 5lbs - I think that's due to me being so overly busy the past 2 weeks.
And oh, I try not to eat after 7pm or 3 hours before I go to sleep. I'm at bed by 10/11pm.

Anyways, that's all for now...any tips would help. Especially lunch ideas!!
I'm clueless to make variety of lunch ideas.
TIA.


----------



## ellenchristine (Jan 30, 2009)

Good for you! Here's a tip for lunch:

Everyday for lunch I have Green Giant steamed veggies. They are so flavorful and range from 100-180 calories a box. You get a good amount of vegetables and they come in several varieties. Plus you just toss them into the microwave for a few minutes at work! Check them out here (I'm referring to the Boxed Vegetables and the Healthy Blends):

Green Giant - Frozen Vegetables - Nutrition

With this I'll have an Amy's Organic Burrito (270-300 calories). They are so yummy, they're vegetarian, and they fill you up! Here's a link:

Amy's Kitchen - Products

So this lunch comes at most to 480 calories, but you can mix and match to get a lower total. I have been eating this for lunch for awhile (in various blends so I don't get bored) and I'm still loving it! I've lost eight pounds in just a month (combined with eating a lot less dinner too). 

I hope this helps! I know it can be difficult to find good things to eat for lunch, when you don't have much time to prepare. Best of luck!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 30, 2009)

*hugs*

It's soooooooo hard, but you can do it!

I'm still slowly learning. But I've just started small, like drinking water when I'm itching for a soda LOL

Planning meals and shopping accordingly really helps. Not buying lots of extra snacks. Having "down time" hobbies.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jan 31, 2009)

good luck with everything. everyone on here is really supportive. you should pop along to the weightloss thread too, just for a bit of chit chat


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I'll do that.
Forgot to mention I'm also taking myalli for times I consume too much fat.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 25, 2009)

I think it's really awesome that you posted your weight. I'm still too embarrassed to do it =/ I can't even tell my boyfriend of 6 years! 

I hope everything is going well for you and congrats on those 5 pounds! But, tell us.... how do you _feel_? Do you feel different eating better and working out?


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 4, 2009)

I forgot to put progress in this page, so I'll update right now.

Me and 2 of my best friends decided to log our weight every Sunday.
I text them and ask if they lost any weight and I keep track of it myself.
It really has helped in terms of motivation and to be more accountable, because you really don't want to go in Sunday and tell them you didn't loose so and so... it makes you feel crappy, lol!
I feel more accomplished when I do it like this and I love having that support team. I text them when I feel like shit and they totally bring my spirits up. And even if we don't loose weight that week, we always say there's another one...

I modified my diet more - I take protein shakes or slimfast and only really eat TV dinners. It helps me know how much I really am taking in kcalories-wise instead of calculating every single thing. And I track it all on Mydailyplate.com (JOIN IT! I love this site). On the weekends, I usually eat whatever in modifications. I don't want to go into depriving myself from eating what I like, I'm just learning to get use to eating less so it can be a life-term habit. Also, I still take myalli on occasion if I do overeat.

Excersice, still taking the 2 PE classes at the college. Been sick the past 2 weeks so my diet/excercise has been off - but I still managed to loose weight, weird!

Started at 230 and I'm currently at 215lbs. 
My other 2 friends lost around 15lbs each as well so far.


----------



## nunu (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats on losing 15lbs! I hope you hit your goal weight by the summer


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 5, 2009)

wow i'm sure you'll hit your goal! you're doing really well. keep it up!


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 5, 2009)

Daang..that is GOOD!! I  had a baby in August and OMG, I am STRUGGGLING with my weight. I would be ecstatic to lose 15 pounds. I've taken nutrition classes also, and I've researched everything under the sun, so I know what I need to do. It's just a matter of discipline for me. I used to be a health-nut and workout fiend. I dunno what happened. LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah...wait...I know. I got MARRIED! LOL. That's no excuse. I've slowly started getting back to healthy eating - For breakfast, I'll have one of the following: steel cut oatmeal, egg white omelettes, whole grain toast with scrambled egg whites, turkey bacon or whole grain cereal. 

For lunch, I'll have a big salad with a small piece of protein like a grilled chicken breast or one serving of salmon. Or a sandwich on whole grain bread with low cal mayo or mustard w/ turkey breast and a bunch of tomato and lettuce. 

For dinner, I usually have a serving of fish, brown rice and a big salad. 

Frozen dinners are really convenient and a good way to keep track of your intake like you said. That's pretty much the concept a lot of the weight loss plans advertised on TV use...like Nutrisystem. It's just prepackaged food that takes all the guess work out of calorie counting. 

Oh, and a good way to get in a lot of fruits and veggies is to juice. I have a Jack LaLanne juicer, and it's the best thing in the world. It's a PAIN to clean, but it's worth it. Juicing is also a good way to detox. 

Anyhoo, good luck with your journey. It sounds like you're taking the slow and steady approach. That's the best way to go. Also, remember this....nothing tastes as good as thin feels! I'm sure you've already starting experiencing that feeling. I've seen your pictures on MUT before, and you really carry your weight well. You already look super fly as you are...but just imagine how you'll look when you reach your goal weight...wooo weee....they won't be able to touch you! Keep your head up!


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 6, 2009)

LOL, damn marriage! Haha.
It's all good, ya know? You had a bebe - but you know what you're gunna do.

For me, the motivation just progressively just came - I always think to myself, "one week from now you'll loose so and so if you do this and that". So maybe that can help you too? And have your hubby help you? My friend has her husband help her by telling her not to eat certain something when they're out and he does it.

And thanks girls for the comments!
Back to dieting tomorrow


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 6, 2009)

Congrats on the 15 lbs! That's awesome progress... I'm rooting for you to hit your goal weight for swimsuit season =)


----------



## CellyCell (May 3, 2009)

Lol. Swimsuit season will come for me next Summer - which is totally fine.
But I'm going to Italy in August! I wanna loose 20 more pounds by then.

So I'm in to report I've lost a total of *20lb* as of today. I'm so juiced.
I've never been able to loose that much and sticking to it...

I'm 210lbs and I'm close to reach my first goal of being under 200lb. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Once Summer comes - I'mma be at the gym religiously.


----------



## kariii (May 3, 2009)

Congratulations, girl!


I just start weightwatchers (again) last thursday..Wish me luck


----------



## CellyCell (May 3, 2009)

Goodluck, girl! Weight watchers isn't so bad - just memorizing points is what got to me.
Totally sign up for The Daily Plate on LIVESTRONG.COM - Calorie Counter, Weight Loss, Food Calorie Counter, Nutrition Facts | LIVESTRONG.COM and track your food intake and excercise - also weight loss. It really helps and it's much easier than writing it down. I get addicted to it at times.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 3, 2009)

Oooh, Italy! That sounds so fun. Keeping 20 lbs off is amazing progress. Can't wait for your beautiful pictures of Italy later =)


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 26, 2009)

Update - I really should come on here and do this weekly.
Well, I haven't lost anymore weight - just stalled since my PE class ended last semester and Summer started and I just been eating a lot more.

I am down to 207 but it fluctuates weekly from 207 to 210.
Reason why I'm eating more junk its because I got into my first relationship the end of May and well, I guess being happy just makes me eat! LOL.
*
I'm official 208* right now as I weigh myself.

But my guy is also trying to loose weight and all that ish so I told him to stop letting me pig out. It's bad! I started my summer PE classes doing Circuit Training and I love the workout and my teacher is an old, cool bastard so I don't hate it - but bad thing, it's in the morning and after it's over I'm so hungry and I just eat. 

But anywho, I told my BF and he's willing to help me watch my diet and shove me salads. He better, I NEED someone to tell me to watch what I'm eating or else I'd regret it later. I feel like a Heffer. I could've lost another 10lbs by now if I really tried. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, hope everyone isn't as bad as me this Summer.


----------



## nunu (Jul 27, 2009)

I hope you get to your goal!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 27, 2009)

how's it going? i hope your boyfriend has been supportive in your goal to lose weight. good luck!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 30, 2009)

Heya. Thanks guys.
So, no weightloss in awhile.
My PE summer class was wack and wasn't seeing improvement but once that ended I started going back to 24hr Fitness - and I already see the lbs shedding off.

I was on a steady weight of 207-210 for 2 months w/out gaining or loosing in between those numbers, which really sucks.

Being in a relationship doesn't help - all I wanna do is hang out and eat. Haha. Meh.


----------

